

The Startup Pivot: How Moo Got It Right & Became Profitable - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/13/moo-pivots-becomes-profitabl/

======
nfnaaron
"... it appears that there was actually very little progress made last week on
the key issues needed to deliver an agreement. That means the heads of state,
who will arrive and begin to speak as early as Wednesday, are left with the
bulk of the decisions and a lot of hard work on fundamental issues like
emissions targets, long term financing, a shared vision of the agreement and
even the legal framework of the final document.

Marcelo Furtado, Executive Director, Greenpeace Brazil, said on Monday morning
that negotiators had done so poorly last week that they left a crime scene for
the arriving heads of states, and that developed countries had clearly failed
to do their homework. Alden Meyer, director of strategy and policy for the
Union of Concerned Scientists, said the current drafts from the developed
world on the table would deliver an increase in emissions."

You don't send leaders to a conference to sign agreements until the agreements
have already been debated, written and agreed to in advance.

Sheesh.

~~~
nfnaaron
Apologies for this misdirected comment.

